# Masquer menu de gauche dans l'application Mail ?



## jayjay69 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il est possible de masquer le menu de gauche (avec nos différentes BAL, ou les sous-dossiers d'une BAL) dans l'application MAil de l'iPad ?
Cela permettrait d'avoir ses mails en plein ecran, surtout en mode mirroring sur la TV !

Merci pour votre aide,

m.


----------



## cameleone (7 Juin 2012)

Salut !

En mode portrait oui (il suffit de repousser le menu vers la gauche d'un doigt), en mode paysage non...


----------

